

Three Skills of Great PMs - neelbubba
http://bubba.vc/2014/12/08/the-three-skills-of-a-great-pm/

======
burke
Probably meant 'PMs', not 'PMS', heh.

~~~
neelbubba
indeed I did...fixed.

